# Wachusett Meeting: Thursday Night, November 29, 2007



## Zand (Nov 27, 2007)

We discussed this a bit in the Wa thread. The current forecast is a 30% chance of light rain showers (possible mix) with temps around 40. I'd bet that any precip that might fall will be over by the time the night session rolls around.

My idea for meeting spot and time: the stairs in front of the Polar Express at 5:30 and a second meeting at 7. Let me know if this time is inconvienent for you.

Planned Attendees:

1. Zand
2. Wa-loaf
3. WJenness
4. Marc
5. Austin
6. Greg!?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds good, but I won't be able to meet until 6:30.


----------



## Zand (Nov 27, 2007)

I posted a second meeting time... then we can cater to the early arrivals and later arrivals haha.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 27, 2007)

Going to do my best to get up there Thursday night... If I do, I'll get there around 5 or so.

-w


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm there, and I'm fairly certain Austin will be too.  I can swing the 5:30 time.  Don't know about Mr. Powers.  With one trail open, I think it will be pretty easy to find people.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can most likely do 5:30.  If not, I'm pretty easy to spot.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

Is it totally insane that this sounds enticing to me? What's open?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Is it totally insane that this sounds enticing to me? What's open?



The two "challenging" trails open will probably be Conifer and 10th mountain. Odds are they will not have the bumps set up yet. :-D


----------



## awf170 (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Is it totally insane that this sounds enticing to me? What's open?




Do it! Do it!  Sunday was actually pretty fun.  They will be able to make snow again tonight and tomorrow night so it should be alright.  They even have a black diamond open! :-o

Conifer and 10th are open.  Not bad runs actually.  It should be pretty dead too, so you'll be able to rip edge to edge GS turns to your hearts content. :wink::razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2007)

awf170 said:


> you'll be able to rip edge to edge GS turns to your hearts content. :wink::razz:



Yea, leave the Cabrawlers home if you come out. :razz:

Seriously, great to have you if you can make it.


----------



## Zand (Nov 27, 2007)

No bumps Greg, but there should be some loose stuff on the side of both trails if they make some snow. Either way, it will be good cruising with no crowds.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

awf170 said:


> It should be pretty dead too, so you'll be able to rip edge to edge GS turns to your hearts content. :wink::razz:



Greeeaat... sounds nifty.



wa-loaf said:


> Yea, leave the Cabrawlers home if you come out. :razz:
> 
> Seriously, great to have you if you can make it.



I'm actually dying to try the new boards which is making me antsy. I might just do the mighty Mohawk on Friday instead, but if it looks like they might not open, maybe....


----------



## Zand (Nov 27, 2007)

This is pretty exciting... the potential exists for a Wachusett video in November. haha


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

Zand said:


> This is pretty exciting... the potential exists for a Wachusett video in November. haha



Austin and I will take some video.  Of course, it won't have Greg's snazzy editing and soundtrack, unfortunately.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 28, 2007)

And thus we encounter that STUPID "I don't want you skiing alone...WHAT, NIGHT SKIING ALONE? BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH" crap. 

That is to say, don't think I will be in attendance. Gonna try for Sundown on Friday though.


----------



## Mark_151 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm going to try to make this. Look for either the 4th season telemarker trying to get his legs back, or the guy who looks like he's used to driving a standard shift car getting in an automatic for the first time if I decide to bring the fixed heel gear.


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> And thus we encounter that STUPID "I don't want you skiing alone...WHAT, NIGHT SKIING ALONE? BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH" crap.
> 
> That is to say, don't think I will be in attendance. Gonna try for Sundown on Friday though.



I have some chloroform if you want to borrow some?  Don't ask what I have it for...

You should get him to come.  I could probably compare and contrast knee pain notes with him.


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2007)

Mark_151 said:


> I'm going to try to make this. Look for either the 4th season telemarker trying to get his legs back, or the guy who looks like he's used to driving a standard shift car getting in an automatic for the first time if I decide to bring the fixed heel gear.



Well, either way it sounds like some entertainment for the rest of us! :dunce:

Just remember, brake != clutch.  I made that mistake the last time I drove my mother's car.  I only made it once.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 28, 2007)

Marc said:


> I have some chloroform if you want to borrow some?  Don't ask what I have it for...
> 
> You should get him to come.  I could probably compare and contrast knee pain notes with him.



Both ideas sound good at this point. I'll talk to him about it but don't know if Thursday's doable. Have a presentation in the afternoon, but if that ends soon enough we might be able to get out there at a decent time.


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Gonna try for Sundown on Friday though.



Just an FYI - they probably won't be open this Friday...


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just an FYI - they probably won't be open this Friday...




:evil: Ok maybe I really do have to push for Thursday...


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> :evil: Ok maybe I really do have to push for Thursday...



I'm seriously considering Wa Wa if Mohawk doesn't plan to open on Friday.

Unfortunately, even next Wednesday at Sundown is up in the air at this point.


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Is it totally insane that this sounds enticing to me? What's open?



Just a point of order- you should have accepted the fact you were totally insane when you decided to pursue skiing as a passion in the first place.  Anything else after that is just par for the course.


----------



## Mark_151 (Nov 28, 2007)

Marc said:


> Well, either way it sounds like some entertainment for the rest of us! :dunce:
> 
> Just remember, brake != clutch. I made that mistake the last time I drove my mother's car. I only made it once.


 
I'm most entertaining trying to skate around on flat ground. I just can't seem to get the hang of it with a locked heel.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 29, 2007)

Alright, I'll be there at 5:30 in front of the quad.  Come on Greg, you know you want to come.  They even have another black diamond open now! (Though it is not lit for night skiing)


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2007)

Am I the only one who's getting there late? And I live the closest, sheesh!


----------



## Marc (Nov 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Am I the only one who's getting there late? And I live the closest, sheesh!



Srsly- you must lack the dedication of the rest of us mighty hard core Wa skiers.  I still need to get those "I survived the Vickery Bowl" t-shirts made up... who wants one if I do?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2007)

Marc said:


> Srsly- you must lack the dedication of the rest of us mighty hard core Wa skiers.  I still need to get those "I survived the Vickery Bowl" t-shirts made up... who wants one if I do?



The wife won't be home until 6 pm. I could put the 4 yr old in front of the TV and she wouldn't notice I'd be gone. But the one yr old is so demanding and needy! Anyone want to babysit (and cook dinner) so I can get to WA earlier?

Vickery Bowl? That's pretty hard core! I'd take a t-shirt.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Alright, I'll be there at 5:30 in front of the quad.  Come on Greg, you know you want to come.  They even have another black diamond open now! (Though it is not lit for night skiing)



I'm out guys. I didn't even bring my gear to work. It's about a 2 hour drive which is a bit far for a two run night session.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm out guys. I didn't even bring my gear to work. It's about a 2 hour drive which is a bit far for a two run night session.



You are obviously not "core". :razz:


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> You are obviously not "core". :razz:



I'm *definitely *not core.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm *definitely *not core.



I was a little surprised you even considered it. I wouldn't drive 2 hrs for night skiing either.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I was a little surprised you even considered it. I wouldn't drive 2 hrs for night skiing either.



Well, Mohawk (25 minutes) is opening on Saturday so I'll just get a quick fix there. If that wasn't the case, Wa Wa might have been a reality for me tonight.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, so I'll be looking for a young guy (Zand), Bill Murray (Marc), a tall skinny guy (Austin) and dude trying to tele on alpine gear (Mark 151).

I'll be this guy with red boots and green skis:


----------



## Marc (Nov 29, 2007)

You can find me easily just by heading towards whatever everyone else is running from.  Especially the women and children.


----------



## Zand (Nov 29, 2007)

IDK if I'm going to make it... but I'll be at the quad at 5:30 if I do. I should be there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2007)

Marc said:


> You can find me easily just by heading towards whatever everyone else is running from.  Especially the women and children.



I'll just follow the goats.


----------



## Zand (Nov 29, 2007)

Update: I am going so Austin, Marc, maybe other people (?), see you guys at 5:30.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm heading up too... Probably won't make the 5:30 meeting, but I'll try to keep an eye on the time and meet you guys at 7:00.

Look for the tall (6'4") newb (this will be day 10 or 11  of my life on skis) on K2 enemys.

-w


----------



## Zand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm heading out... see you guys soon.


----------



## Mark_151 (Nov 29, 2007)

Damn, I'm not going to get out of work soon enough to make this practical. I'm planning on heading over tomorrow around 4PM or so instead, if anyone's going then.


----------

